# Sad hunting news



## Buckskin (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow, I can't imagine how horrible this must have been
http://www.sltrib.com/ci_10775744


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhh crap. That just sucks on every level. I wish we could go through a hunting season without someone getting shot. That just sucks. Prayers to the family.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I hope I never have to find out how horrible that must feel.


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't imagine anything worse happening in this life! 

My heart and prayers go out to this Dad and his family.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very sad. My heart goes out to the family.


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

If you read the comments about the story the oldest sister of the boy that got shot says this- 

"I'm very sadden by some of your bloges. I'm the older sister of the victim. First of all I belive the reporter should get his facts straight before posting sommthing he knows nothing about. My father was not the cause of this it was from a stray bullet and there is an investigation going on. My brother passed away doing sommthing he loved. How dare some of you people past judgemt on my father or family!!!! So please befor you past jugment put your selfs in our shoes. I wish this post were about how wonderful he was to us. Instead I get a phone call from a friend saying read this blog and Have to take time post commets to get the true story out since the reporter can not do his job and get the story straight. Shame on you and the people passing judgement on family!!! Always thank you to our neighbor who has took a stand for are family. "


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=4591064

Here's the KSL story. Very sad/


----------

